# My B12 Pics



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

I still plan on doing a lot of work to the car... I really havent touched anything perforamance yet... Next upgrade will be performance springs.

Painted Interior
http://www.printroom.com/_vti_bin/V...9Sentra&album_id=101176&image_id=0&courtesy=1

Pedals @ Night
http://www.printroom.com/_vti_bin/V...9Sentra&album_id=101176&image_id=1&courtesy=1

Reverse Light
http://www.printroom.com/_vti_bin/V...9Sentra&album_id=101176&image_id=2&courtesy=1

Back Tints
http://www.printroom.com/_vti_bin/V...9Sentra&album_id=101176&image_id=3&courtesy=1

Driver Side Tints
http://www.printroom.com/_vti_bin/V...9Sentra&album_id=101176&image_id=4&courtesy=1

Passenger Side Tints
http://www.printroom.com/_vti_bin/V...9Sentra&album_id=101176&image_id=5&courtesy=1
New Rockford Deck
http://www.printroom.com/_vti_bin/V...9Sentra&album_id=101176&image_id=6&courtesy=1


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

links don't work


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

thanks..

fixed


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

*looks good*

interior looks nice i like the silver...

where in NY are you maybe you could come hang out with us sometime


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

Thanks...

West Babylon...

I dont get my liceanse until January tho lol im still 16


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

hook the car up before your able to really drive it.... 

don't worry i did it i had a 89 dodge daytona sitting around when i was 16 me and my dad fixed it up real nice...
i finally turned 18 and then bam blew the tranny the first day...
lol


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

nice, im a fan of the silver also! I like how clean the exterior of the car is! My rims were ruster to virtually nothing and there are small patches of rust (that i have to fix continuously  ) whereever it took a rock chip.
Cool stuff man.
-Nick


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

Thanks


----------

